# Exterminator



## AngelG (Sep 5, 2012)

when is the best time of the year to exterminator inside house bugs in the Chicago area?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anytime you have problums with bugs is a good time.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree. When someone asks what is a good time to do a preventative treatment I tell them to wait until they start seeing the insects. If treatment is too soon, then the residual life will have worn off to some extent just when you need it the most.


----------

